# Les Pooches



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Can anyone let me know if the les pooches brushes are good. I am thinking of getting one but as they are a little bit more expensive i would like to know if they are worth it. Many thank's.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the green and the red but do not find much difference between the two. They are good but quite fierce...Betty finds them a bit too scratchy but she has extremely sensitive skin. They feel very well made.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Good quality brushes but I have seen some immitation ones much cheaper and I wonder how well they work.

To tell you the truth, Ruben hates me using it on him. I have the green one. I'm really gentle with it but it must be quite harsh on their fur/skin. He still has his puppy coat too so that might make a difference.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the green and the gold one which are totally different. The green one is good for regular everyday grooming and the gold for finishing. But they must be used on a wet coat and not a dry one (I find) otherwise they do pull too much. So I just spray a section of Luna's coat with Tropiclean anti tangle spray and then work the brush through the coat. They can't be used to remove a matt or on the legs, so you'll need something else for these areas, but I found them useful for the main coat (the green one in particular).


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank's for all the info.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> I have the green and the gold one which are totally different. The green one is good for regular everyday grooming and the gold for finishing. But they must be used on a wet coat and not a dry one (I find) otherwise they do pull too much. So I just spray a section of Luna's coat with Tropiclean anti tangle spray and then work the brush through the coat. They can't be used to remove a matt or on the legs, so you'll need something else for these areas, but I found them useful for the main coat (the green one in particular).


Really... I use it all over!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Funnily enough .. my lovely cockapoos got me the green one for Mummies Day .. I know I am so spolit ha ha ha .. I was going to do a review on it actually .. 

First opinion expensive for what it is, Honey's coat can matt quite quickly when her coat is longer however her matts are always kept under control with regular checking from JoJo during our evening cuddle time and the slicker or comb seems to work just as well .. but I will use it up until the coat gets longer to give a fair and honest review ... looks pretty though ha ha ha ...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the green Les Pooches - I tend to go over the coat first with a Karlie coarse comb then use the Les Pooches with a very light touch to take out the loose hair. It reaches right down to the base of the coat which is good as it stops any matts forming close to the skin.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have just ordered the red one as I think Biscuit is going to have quite a curly coat. Hope I've ordered the right one. There's too much choice! But then Colin says there's not much difference between the two.......


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Colin took the red & green brushes to the grooming course on Saturday and I tried both.

The green has a slightly more flexible head, whereas the red is firmer. I liked the fact that the brush head was smaller than my usual slicker brush. It meant I could work over the whole of Millie's body including around the legs. I seemed to get on better with this brush than my usual slicker, that Millie has always fought against.

I managed to brush a lot more of her fur with the Les Pooches brush than with the slicker, so I will be ordering one soon.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Julie Although I like the idea of a flexible head, I think I'm going to need the firmness of the red for Biscuit's coat as it's pretty thick. Looking forward to it arriving so I can test it - oh and I plan to use it on his legs too!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

have been reading through this thread with interest, i dont think murphy, who is 14 weeks, is going to be very curly, he definitely leans more to cocker side, he is getting a longer, wavy coat, i can tell it will be thick.
i really want to groom him myself, with scissors not clippers, can anyone tell me if the coat type i describe is less likely to mat? he gets combed most days, all over, to get him used to it, i do clip our other dogs feathers,and trim her feet, she has never been to a groomers, i am really hoping he does nt have to go either, as i think you can really build up a bond with your dog doing it yourself x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You boys coat sounds like my echo. who has gotten a little curlier as she has gotten older. her coat doesnt mat as much as the others but her lehs xo dtill matt. but i dont realy find any in her ears head or beard. but her body did mat when she was youngers and had a full body coat.

the coat changes over the years just becuase their adult coat comes in doent mean thats the coat the have for life. echo is coming up for 4 years old and her coat has changed quite a bit over the years.



you cant realy deside how you are going to groom the coat till you get roubd to doing it. you need to wait and see how you cope the the coat as it changes. you dont need to clip the coat realy short with clippers you het gards you leave a good bit if length. but keeo the coat manegable. But you need a clean brushed and combed out coat to do that.


----------

